# Round Two, Slow Ice



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks next week like we might be heading for a significant re-freeze. With temps overnight Sat. and Sun. to be 9 and 6 we should get a solid restart. The next four nights, for now, are supposed to be 24, 27, 26, 21. That should give us a fair opportunity next weekend to have quality hard water. However be careful as daytime highs for a few days are forecast to be in the 34-36 range which can cause honeycomb ice on top that can be deceptive and unsafe. Keep your fingers crossed for an extended season and lets keep each other posted. I'm not done yet!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Still ALOT of ice on Skeeter but didnt look good on Milton or Berlin for the hard stuff. To much water to let out yet!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

with all of the new warm rainwater in the lakes at least around central Ohio I dont care if it 5 every night this week I seriously doubt there wont be fishable ice by next weekend or possibly the next. last year after a very heavy rain event it got very cold for two weeks and there was still only 3 inches on the channels at Indian, a lake known for early ice production.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

well guys about the time i get back into ice fishin its gone. i can only hope there is a slight chance we have some more ice fishing and if not let the warm up begin so i can launch one of my three boats on erie!!!!


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

i went out to mogadore today to check the ice. around the shore it was about 1.5 to 2 inches, farther out it was 2.5 to 3 inches. the ice was very scary though, every so many steps it would crack loudly. however i could hear the sounds of the water freezing, it might be ok out there by thursday if we dont get alot of snow.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Returning home from a jobsite in Chicago yesterday I saw a few people fishing on lakes off the Turnpike in Northern Indiana. One shanty on a lake bay and several guys sitting on buckets on the smaller waters. They have not had as much south winds as we did, late last week, but still a good sign for good ice building. I'm hopeful and planning to try to get out this weekend.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

My buddy fished our small pond first ice spot yesterday. He reported 5-6 inches of ice with only the top inch being white. Lots of ice makin noises as well.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats great news, bought a new flasher this year and only got to use it once thus far. I thought Murphy's Law was taking effect. I'm going to try and get out Saturday. Not sure where yet though.


----------



## Rockman (Jan 22, 2007)

All along I was taking credit for "Murphy's Law" by using my Cabela's points to buy an additional flasher, for my son and other's to use, so I could use my original unit. Glad it wasn't me who jinxed fishing this year!


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

I think I'm going to buy all my stuff this year now, so next year it wont be my fault!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> Thats great news, bought a new flasher this year and only got to use it once thus far. I thought Murphy's Law was taking effect.


i was thinking of that, right after you posted the pic then it warmed up, what did you think of it? that wouldve sucked if you hadnt got to try it out at least. But you'll be using it for years to come, im sure of it. 

i dont blame the weather in Ohio on anything other than the weather in Ohio.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> 5-6 inches of ice with only the top inch being white. Lots of ice makin noises as well


awesome, thanks for the info HD


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> i was thinking of that, right after you posted the pic then it warmed up, what did you think of it? that wouldve sucked if you hadnt got to try it out at least. But you'll be using it for years to come, im sure of it.
> 
> i dont blame the weather in Ohio on anything other than the weather in Ohio.


I liked it alot, took my son out on Saturday the 2nd caught 6 fish 4 crappie, 1 yellow perch and 1 white perch. all around 8". I know for a fact that I would not have caught them with out the vex.


----------



## icemanohio (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.vexilar.com/pages/extras/video/genz_safety_high.php

Saw this vid, kinda interesting.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

thats a nice video, very informative and also makes you think twice. i would like to see more informative videos on ice fishing safety.


----------

